# Where to buy liquid latex online?



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Any one know a good place to buy liquid latex online?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've never used these sites, but here are a few I found:

http://www.stagemakeuponline.com/

http://www.liquidlatex.com/

http://www.mehron.com/Latex_Liquid_p/117.htm

If anyone has experience with these suppliers, perhaps you'll get a real recommendation  If you're looking for *molding* liquid latex (as opposed to that used for latex appliances), that's available from Michaels and you can certainly purchase it from Amazon.com.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

There are some older threads where people have purchased liquid latex at Party City or Michaels too.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Allen H. buys his online and its a really good product. You might want to pm him for his supplier.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at these threads, too, Draik:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17143&highlight=liquid+latex

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15785

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12529&highlight=liquid+latex


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Draik41895 said:


> Any one know a good place to buy liquid latex online?


The most important question. Are you looking for prop/mask latex, or for make up latex? You don't want to mix the two up.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I want to try making a small prosthetic. Ive used Ben Nye for stuff before. some smell prosthetics that were hand made, but this one is going to be put in a plaster mold.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

For that you can use slush latex (masks and props).

http://www.monstermakers.com/product/RD407-Mask-Latex-for-Halloween-Masks-and-Props.html

I buy it by the 55 gallon drum myself, but for a retail site, monster makers is priced well. And they sell small quantities.

Screamline studios sells good quality latex as well. Unfortunately it looks like they have implemented a $40 minimum purchase now. http://shop.screamlinestudios.com/category.sc?categoryId=2


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I get mask makers latex (RD-407) from Monstermakers (www.monstermakers.com) or a company that is fairly local to me called The Engineer Guy (theengineerguy.com) Engineer Guy is a little cheaper, plus he's close enough that I can save on shipping most of the time. Monster makers costs me a little bit more($159.50 + shipping), because of the distance it has to be shipped. I can buy large quantity from monster makers, though. The Engineer Guy only sells up to 5 gallon quantity for about $140. Hope this helps.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, I think im gonna go with monster makers, the $14 one looks perfect.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

*cheapest latex I've found*

I haven't personally tried it yet, but I'm going to buy a couple of gallons.

I got their catalog at Hauntcon a couple of weeks ago. They have a nice supply.

http://www.frightprops.com/prop-making-supplies/casting-latex-0678.html


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I bought mine for frightprops. It arrived when they said and was packed well. Only problem is that once you open the gallon you can't put it away its addictive. I keep coming up with ideas for it. Going to have to order another gallon. BTW it dries fast.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

That's nice to hear.....except maybe the drying time....Thanks


----------

